# woodland Pro or Oregon saw chain



## wojo (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm going to be ordering a couple 20" and 24" saw chains form baileys and I'm not sure if i should buy the woodland pro 30RC thats made by Carlton or if i should get the Oregon 72LGX chain . What do you guys like and what are the pro and cons of both chains? Right now i'm running stihl chain but they are double the price of woodland pro and Oregon. Thanks


----------



## ShoerFast (Oct 11, 2008)

wojo said:


> I'm going to be ordering a couple 20" and 24" saw chains form baileys and I'm not sure if i should buy the woodland pro 30RC thats made by Carlton or if i should get the Oregon 72LGX chain . What do you guys like and what are the pro and cons of both chains? Right now i'm running stihl chain but they are double the price of woodland pro and Oregon. Thanks



Maybe it's just me, but you lost me when you said your not running Stihl chain anymore!  

Why not get a couple of each chain, you'll need them eventually and that way you will know and have prof to yourself what you like better?

There is a chance that you will like something about both brands, and would always keep an assortment?


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 11, 2008)

Oregon!
I find the woodland pro chains to be slow and not very smooth.


----------



## wojo (Oct 11, 2008)

sorry that i didn't explain my self very well. right now I'm running stihl chain, and i need to buy some extra chain and cant afford to spend $25.00 to $30.00 for one chain


----------



## husky455rancher (Oct 11, 2008)

i like the woodland pros alot. im just a firewood cutter but im happy for the money i spent


----------



## mattinky (Oct 11, 2008)

husky455rancher said:


> i like the woodland pros alot. im just a firewood cutter but im happy for the money i spent



+1, I like it too


----------



## redprospector (Oct 11, 2008)

056 kid said:


> Oregon!
> I find the woodland pro chains to be slow and not very smooth.



I use Oregon too, It's fine.
As for woodland pro chains being slow...................You probably should sharpen it.
As for it not being very smooth...........................It's a dam chainsaw. 

Andy


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 11, 2008)

056 kid said:


> Oregon!
> I find the woodland pro chains to be slow and not very smooth.



Do you sharpen them before you use them? From the little I have seen of Carlton chain, that is important.......


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 11, 2008)

redprospector said:


> I use Oregon too, It's fine.
> As for woodland pro chains being slow...................You probably should sharpen it.
> As for it not being very smooth...........................It's a dam chainsaw.
> 
> Andy


Yep It's a dam Chainsaw lol But I really do find LGX to be a great chain and it is smoother fo some reason not noticeable with the 7900 or 2159 but in the Mac Beaver it is smoother than Woodsman Pro. I also never really liked the older Oregon Chain that much I ran it because it was cheaper than paying twice the amount for Stihl but the Newer stuff seems just as good sharpens well and holds a edge for a long time.Call me nut's but Given the choice I think Square cut's smoother no matter what brand it is?


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 11, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Do you sharpen them before you use them? From the little I have seen of Carlton chain, that is important.......


Good point! I kinda do that with all Chains. Sorry I am out of rep man from Norway.Now a funny story I keep soda straws on my files keeps them clean in the tool box. My brother saw them and said what the hell is that some kind of ceramic or diamond file you have gone over board with keeping your chains sharp!. lol


----------



## ray benson (Oct 11, 2008)

I like the Carlton 3/8, .325 chains but not their 3/8 low pro chain. Had to do alot of filing to get it to cut descent. stihl, oregon,sabre or windsor low pro 3/8 from now on.


----------



## Fish (Oct 11, 2008)

The cutter on the Carlton 3/8 lo/pro is twice as long as the others, which is
why I sell it...


----------



## MCW (Oct 11, 2008)

Haven't seen or used the Woodland Pro chain before but LGX Oregon chain is excellent stuff. Have been using it on my 7900 that arrived about 2 weeks ago and have cut about 10 tonne of dead clean eucalypt (pretty hard) and some Radiata Pine since. I've been running a 20" (72LGX) and a 32" bar (75LGX) and it eats the pine and does a good job on the eucalypt. Stays sharp for ages too.
Can't complain about that chain at all.


----------



## Fish (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, it's a whole lot longer cutter...........

Or anyone want to argue the point?


----------



## Fish (Oct 11, 2008)

Once had an Oregon sales rep explain to me for 15 min. why the Carlton
"seemed" to be longer, then I went to my chain "making" bench and 
found a cutter from both, he went silent. 

Stihl is a bit longer than the Oregon, but not close to the Carlton.





Tri-link, well, who cares?


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 11, 2008)

Fish said:


> Well, it's a whole lot longer cutter...........
> 
> Or anyone want to argue the point?


Not me it has a much longer cutter on it, I love the stuff in my little saw's also they sell .325 skip and on a 45cc saw with a 18'' or 20'' bar is just the ticket for the soft wood I cut. You can bury a 18'' long bar and it clears all the chips and does not bog down mind you my little saw's are not Stihls. Had to add that last partopcorn:


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 11, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Do you sharpen them before you use them? From the little I have seen of Carlton chain, that is important.......




Certainly do!
I put a better angle on the tooth and hit the drags a little but to no avail.
If you dont lower the drags on a new chain its like the speed of a gear saw but i run an 8 pin sprocket. lower the drags a litttle and it bogs.
Bad tooth geometry i guess!
Just plain slow.


----------



## redprospector (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, bad tooth geometry. That must be it.:monkey: 

Andy


----------



## wojo (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks everyone for the replies, I ended up ordering the Oregon LGX chain. I really appreciate all of the feed back. Thanks


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 12, 2008)

ray benson said:


> I like the Carlton 3/8, .325 chains but not their 3/8 low pro chain. Had to do alot of filing to get it to cut descent. stihl, oregon,sabre or windsor low pro 3/8 from now on.



I just got a K2 from a member here to try - quite dull as it came (new), but that is an easy fix.......


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 12, 2008)

Fish said:


> The cutter on the Carlton 3/8 lo/pro is twice as long as the others, which is why I sell it...


+1! I use the Carlton .325 on my Echo CS3900 and I have sharpened the most recent chain 7 times with my Granberg 12v grinder. It's still good and should take another 5 more sharpenings before I put her out to pasture. Terrific teeth on this chain.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 12, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> +1! I use the Carlton .325 on my Echo CS3900 and I have sharpened the most recent chain 7 times with my Granberg 12v grinder. It's still good and should take another 5 more sharpenings before I put her out to pasture. Terrific teeth on this chain.




That actually is very few sharpenings - do you wait until they are totally rocked out???


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 12, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> That actually is very few sharpenings - do you wait until they are totally rocked out???


Nope, but it's interesting you would say that. After hiring a pro to grind sharpen the same chain three or four times, I've found that the chain teeth are history after the 4th. Getting 12 to 14 sharpenings per chain is a blessing for me. At $6 apiece, that's at least $80 savings per chain.

Can you clarify your question? What's the general rule for maximum chain sharpenings using a rotary grinder? Everyone I have talked to says that the high-speed rotary gets you a bunch more than a disk and is about the same as a gentle file.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 12, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> Nope, but it's interesting you would say that. After hiring a pro to grind sharpen the same chain three or four times, I've found that the chain teeth are history after the 4th. Getting 12 to 14 sharpenings per chain is a blessing for me. At $6 apiece, that's at least $80 savings per chain.
> 
> Can you clarify your question? What's the general rule for maximum chain sharpenings using a rotary grinder? Everyone I have talked to says that the high-speed rotary gets you a bunch more than a disk and is about the same as a gentle file.



I only use files, so I wouldn't know - and I never counted either.....


----------



## Crofter (Oct 12, 2008)

So you hired a pro! Lol! All they have to do is charge to establish that and you dont have to be good at it either!

You dont have to take any more off with a grinder than what you would with a file to sharpen a tooth. It is quite common though to select the shortest tooth and set the stops so all signs of previous damage is completely removed. That may take a fair bit off some teeth that otherwise might not need it. You can back the stops off and manually feed the chain till each tooth is just sharp and no more. It is not ideal but if the chain was not running off it gets you back to work with a minumum of waste on the chain.

You can see that sometimes the blame gets put on the grinder man for what might have been an all whacked up sharpening job by the user. If you want to straighten it all out and even up every tooth and angle you would have to take the same amount off no matter whether you file, or grind; that is all up to the operator. 
When I am bucking up dirty wood I just give each tooth enough licks to bring its edge back and only if I am getting run out do I work to organize their lengths.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Oct 12, 2008)

dont forget i sell oregon chains if people just knew my prices are very competitive


----------

